# Master Hunt test at golden national 2014 News



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I just saw a post that the 2014 golden national Master Hunt test only has 17 spaces left available. If you are interested in running your dog in the MH test at golden national this fall, you need to get signed up quick! The location is Bristol, TN. There is a limit of 90 dogs and with only 17 spots left, they should go very quickly.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Gosh I just checked and there is only ONE spot available! Get it quick!


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> Gosh I just checked and there is only ONE spot available! Get it quick!


I considered going to do this specialty but the hunt test and field trial are 5 hours apart and then I have a ten hour drive to get there on top of that.
I also would not be able to do obedience as it goes on at the same time as field events.
I would do the 10 hour drive but not the 5 hours between events on top of that. That is a little too far for me. 
Maybe the next one will work out better.


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

In addition the CCA is the same day as the field trial start.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I think it's terrible how this year is set up. But I was very sad to see the MH test fill so fast. I'm sure it's all pros. Weren't we just complaining of this on another thread? Maybe AKC will change so that we can have pro and non-pro run dogs like field trials amateur and open. 

I want to do everything at national and I won't be able to at all. It's so sad that it's stretched from Tennessee to North Carolina to South Carolina. 2015 is in Cincinnati. I hope there's isn't so spread out. I think 2014 national only promotes a split in the breed - field/conformation.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Alaska7133 said:


> I think 2014 national only promotes a split in the breed - field/conformation.


You will find that is the case with most of the Regional and National Specialties unless the organizers of a particular event go out of their way to keep everybody together.


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> I think it's terrible how this year is set up. But I was very sad to see the MH test fill so fast. I'm sure it's all pros. Weren't we just complaining of this on another thread?
> I want to do everything at national and I won't be able to at all. It's so sad that it's stretched from Tennessee to North Carolina to South Carolina. 2015 is in Cincinnati. I hope there's isn't so spread out. I think 2014 national only promotes a split in the breed - field/conformation.


It is not pros, just owners with multiple dogs. I know who many of the people are and they do own the dogs. 
I probably would have made the trip down if the HT and FT were at the same grounds or at least not 5 hours apart. And if I could have done the CCA and obedience. 
But honestly, I can run HT and FT without all that running around so there is not point for me to enter it, even though I initially thought I would go to this one. 

I do think it is ironic that the field trial dogs will not be able to do the CCA.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The only National that I have been to was St. Louis in 2012 and I have to give huge, huge kudos to the organizers and the sponsoring club. Everything was so very well timed, well run, and, well, fantastic. 
The CCA was done on different days at that National with one actually held at the HT grounds so that field dogs could participate. Maybe they will do that this year as well when things get a little closer?
Next one is in Cincinnati, look for us there!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> The only National that I have been to was St. Louis in 2012 and I have to give huge, huge kudos to the organizers and the sponsoring club. Everything was so very well timed, well run, and, well, fantastic.
> The CCA was done on different days at that National with one actually held at the HT grounds so that field dogs could participate. Maybe they will do that this year as well when things get a little closer?
> Next one is in Cincinnati, look for us there!!


I'm hoping for HT's at the 2016 National.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I've only been to national 2013 in Wichita Falls. I liked that the FT's were close to the conformation, obedience, etc. and no real conflicts on overlapping. I think 2013 was well run. Wichita Falls was easy to get around in and had nice facilities for everything. There were no HT's normally in the past for nationals from what I've heard. This year 2014 is the first time HT's have been at national. So adding the HT's made the whole national longer. Now why the HT's and the FT's were not held at the same location, I don't know. But I do think this year is very confusing, it's either you are a FT dog person or a HT, conformation, obedience, etc. dog person. Not fair. I think it doesn't help our breed at all. I know they made a big deal about having gun dog sweeps conformation after the FTs are over, but I don't know if I would drive 3-1/2 hrs to the main location to show my field dog. 

I'm with Holly, I'd love to run Lucy in a qualifying field trial in 2016.

FTGolden, since you run FTs at nationals, which events are you planning on attending?


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> I've only been to national 2013 in Wichita Falls. I liked that the FT's were close to the conformation, obedience, etc. and no real conflicts on overlapping. I think 2013 was well run. Wichita Falls was easy to get around in and had nice facilities for everything. There were no HT's normally in the past for nationals from what I've heard. This year 2014 is the first time HT's have been at national. So adding the HT's made the whole national longer.


Nationals have definitely had hunt tests before.
This particular one is more geared for the convenience of conformation people. It most likely depends on the hosting club.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I got in with Slater. 
There are not many pros, I think Paul Kartes had two dogs and the Miners had half a dozen but most they own personally. I know many people who entered dogs as "place holders" and will pull before closing.
There was a HT at St Louis in 2012 and Rhode Island in 2008, I'm sure there have been others.
This year's national is already a logistical nightmare. The derby and qual are the same day as sweepstakes -- my training partner (Bally's breeder) will have dogs in both. She's planning on entering then raising a little hell over the scheduling. Hello -- I thought we were supposed to encourage people to enter breed and field?????


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

There was no land to hold the WC/X or HT at that was any closer. Of course, the HT was an afterthought- they are not required at National shows-
I personally called every landowner anywhere near Asheville and could not find a place save one golf course that we did chat with a bit (it is a seasonal course and closed Sept10- Mar 10)that would satisfy the WC/X. Once we got the TN site, then we realized we could also hold a HT at that site. The CCA had to be held on Sun or Mon and since I am judging the WC and Chairing the CCA, Monday was the only possible. We're having 2 flights of 21 dogs. When I get it open for entries, I will ask every dog drawn's owner what other events they are entered in and if there are FT dogs I will either put them last or first. It worked at the NS in Atlanta- and even though it wasn't quite as far it was a long haul- I know one team or two missed group photos but they did get their evaluations done.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I think it's hard because so many of us want to do EVERYTHING! Or at least attend EVERYTHING. So we expect that it's going to be easy. As we've talked about on other threads, available land to hold events is more difficult to have HT or FT events than ever before. I'm far away so I have no idea the logistics you have gone through to hold these events. I appreciate all your time and effort to put together the WC and CCA. These aren't events that you just spend 10 minutes thinking about, they take tons of your personal time. Then you have to find volunteers or hire people to help throw birds or shoot or marshal. So I apologize for speaking negatively about your event locations I should have thought more before I did. I would love to attend.


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Prism Goldens said:


> There was no land to hold the WC/X or HT at that was any closer. Of course, the HT was an afterthought- they are not required at National shows-
> I personally called every landowner anywhere near Asheville and could not find a place save one golf course that we did chat with a bit (it is a seasonal course and closed Sept10- Mar 10)that would satisfy the WC/X. Once we got the TN site, then we realized we could also hold a HT at that site. The CCA had to be held on Sun or Mon and since I am judging the WC and Chairing the CCA, Monday was the only possible. We're having 2 flights of 21 dogs. When I get it open for entries, I will ask every dog drawn's owner what other events they are entered in and if there are FT dogs I will either put them last or first. It worked at the NS in Atlanta- and even though it wasn't quite as far it was a long haul- I know one team or two missed group photos but they did get their evaluations done.


Thanks for all your hard work. I am sure it is difficult to coordinate everything.
I do have one question though. Why not put all the field events at Cheraw? Since many field people don't do conformation, wouldn't it make more sense to have the field events together?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

My recollection= often off on details,unfortunately- 
is that the landowner's insurance had issue w/ more days' events.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Alaska7133 said:


> I think it's hard because so many of us want to do EVERYTHING! Or at least attend EVERYTHING. So we expect that it's going to be easy. As we've talked about on other threads, available land to hold events is more difficult to have HT or FT events than ever before. I'm far away so I have no idea the logistics you have gone through to hold these events.


Stacey,

My club hosted the National last year. And you're right, finding land for just the required events of FT, WC and WCX is difficult. We had a team of people spend 6 months looking for the right locations around Dallas/Ft. Worth to hold the National, including land for the field events. And there weren't any locations that met all the requirements of the GRCA. So we almost decided not to host it. And then we looked at Wichita Falls. We felt the facilities were great and the land was a 30 minute drive, so it would work for most people.

But the logistics to put on a National are immense.......which is why it is hard to get clubs to step up and host both the Regionals and the National.


----------

